# .strandberg* Guitars Production Line



## JamesM

Interesting.

Strandberg Guitarworks » Blog Archive » Stock Model Production


----------



## glassmoon0fo

DUDE! strandberg working with stric7, that's awesome! I love jim and the crew to death, and I was basing my strandberg build on my S7 wood selections, so this works out great IMO. Bitchin news!


----------



## JamesM

Agreed.  

I can't afford one, but maybe in the not-so-distant future. You never know.


----------



## InfinityAndThree

I'm gonna try and go for one I think... God damn GAS not helping at all!!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I just signed up for the Waiting List. From the way things are looking it'll be years before I even get close to the first spot, and I think by then I should have the money. 

Also I would love to get my hands on that swamp ash standard once they're released.


----------



## celticelk

I'll be VERY interested to see what the price points are like for those models.


----------



## DoomJazz

This is like a merger of epic luthier proportions


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

celticelk said:


> I'll be VERY interested to see what the price points are like for those models.



He said $2000-$3000 USD, which considering the specs is well worth it.

http://strandbergguitars.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/Strandberg-Standard-Models.pdf



Boden S said:


> Chambered Swamp Ash body
> Book matched flamed/curly/quilt Maple top
> CF reinforced Maple neck
> Rosewood fingerboard
> Jumbo frets, leveled, crowned and dressed by hand
> Black EGS series 3 hardware
> 3-position mini-switch selector (N/N+B/B)
> Master volume
> Master tone
> Ebony knobs





Boden J said:


> Chambered Obeche body
> Book matched Walnut top
> CF reinforced Maple neck
> Rosewood fingerboard
> Jumbo frets, leveled, crowned and dressed by hand
> Black EGS series 3 hardware
> 5-position selector (N/N coil-tap/N+B/B coil-tap/B)
> Master volume
> Master tone
> Ebony knobs



I'm not really familiar with Obeche, anyone use it before?


----------



## glassmoon0fo

I think the Tosin production model will be a bit higher than 3k, but that's what i signed up for anyway (basically) so that's what I'm going with. Already emailed Ola, btw . I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## revclay

E-mail has been sent to Ola. To say I am excited about this is an understatement. I want a multi-scale 8 with an IPNP neck so much. Best news maybe ever.


----------



## JamesM

Maybe I'll just not go to school next semester.


----------



## Dayn

Awesome. I was just wondering what eight-string I should get next!

...Whenever I hear back about this job.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

dragonblade629 said:


> He said $2000-$3000 USD, which considering the specs is well worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really familiar with Obeche, anyone use it before?



3k would be kind of ridiculous for something build by S7 to be honest. Jim is a really nice guy and all..but I've heard wayyy to many things to ever think about forking over 3k for one of his builds. I'm not sure how that's a really good price either.


----------



## in-pursuit

JamesM said:


> Maybe I'll just not go to school next semester.



Gap year!!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Stealthdjentstic said:


> 3k would be kind of ridiculous for something build by S7 to be honest. Jim is a really nice guy and all..but I've heard wayyy to many things to ever think about forking over 3k for one of his builds. I'm not sure how that's a really good price either.



It's an extremely specific extended range, fanned fret, headless guitar with a fancy top from a small luthier. I don't know about you but that seems like a rather good deal. And what have you been hearing about S7? All I know is that the headstocks are kind of lame.


----------



## Cremated

I've heard S7G was kind of hit and miss in the beginning. But I've heard they've improved. I'd like to play one myself and decide for myself. I actually like the headstock with the right color/woods.

Besides, isn't it a collaboration thing? It's not like Jim is the only luthier. Unless I misunderstood.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Besides the ergonomic design, there really isn't much to strandberg's builds anyway. And I'm a huge fan of my s7 and don't think there's anything on Ola's builds that Jim cant handle before breakfast. Anything over 2k and you're paying for a name most of the time anyway, so sounds like a good deal to me


----------



## JP Universe

As tempting as this is.... i'd rather be patient, save the extra money and spec it out exactly how I want.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

JP Universe said:


> As tempting as this is.... i'd rather be patient, save the extra money and spec it out exactly how I want.





Especially considering that I'm not paying much more for a significant amount of customization.


----------



## gunshow86de

Cremated said:


> I've heard S7G was kind of hit and miss in the beginning. But I've heard they've improved. I'd like to play one myself and decide for myself. I actually like the headstock with the right color/woods.
> 
> Besides, isn't it a collaboration thing? It's not like Jim is the only luthier. Unless I misunderstood.



In my experience, S7 is very good at the "mechanics" of guitar building. Mine is solidly built, with very good fretwork, and really nice woods (the ash body resonates really well ). I think the area where they can improve (and I think they are improving) are in the "finesse" aspects of building (ie. inlays, fancy tops, binding, etc..).

Ola's builds, from what I've seen, aren't exceedingly intricate. S7 is more than capable of handling these builds. Especially when you consider that much of it will be CNC'd. I think these are well worth the money. You'll have a more than capable builder, churning these out much quicker than Ola can by himself. I think this is a great move on Ola's part.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

gunshow86de said:


> In my experience, S7 is very good at the "mechanics" of guitar building. Mine is solidly built, with very good fretwork, and really nice woods (the ash body resonates really well ). I think the area where they can improve (and I think they are improving) are in the "finesse" aspects of building (ie. inlays, fancy tops, binding, etc..).
> 
> Ola's builds, from what I've seen, aren't exceedingly intricate. S7 is more than capable of handling these builds. Especially when you consider that much of it will be CNC'd. I think these are well worth the money. You'll have a more than capable builder, churning these out much quicker than Ola can by himself. I think this is a great move on Ola's part.



Didn't your S7G need the neck replaced?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

MaxOfMetal said:


> Especially considering that I'm not paying much more for a significant amount of customization.



Yeah, Ola isnt a crazy expensive builder normally, so why would you drop 3k on something with locked specs?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yeah, Ola isnt a crazy expensive builder normally, so why would you drop 3k on something with locked specs?



I see the appeal being that you'll be getting one significantly faster than going full custom. 

Most folks tend to be going for the same, or 90%, specs of the productions, so I see a lot of folks jumping at the production models. The prices aren't at all bad either for each stringed model, and are cheaper than the full customs. 

It's guys like me who want something vastly different that aren't very interested in the production models. Which is why I chose to stick with a custom and pass on a production when I was given the questionnaire. 

Honestly, I hope a lot of folks choose to opt out of customs and go for the production models, it'll certainly make my wait shorter.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yeah but there's really not enough labour involved to justify that price. Oh well..ill buy one used when everyone sells them the same way they sell their S7's


----------



## gunch

Sort of neat that I can just get into a car and just go watch strandbergs being built.


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah, I want an 8 string Strandberg, too, and I'm kinda hoping one will eventually pop up FS. I'm not on the waitlist, though. Plus, I can't justify buying another 8 string as a full custom since I have enough. But if I had a nickel for every FS thread that starts, "I got this a month ago, and it just doesn't jibe with me," I'd be able to retire today.  We are a fickle bunch, that's for sure.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yeah but there's really not enough labour involved to justify that price. Oh well..ill buy one used when everyone sells them the same way they sell their S7's



Honestly, the hardware alone justifies the price, and the fanned frets don't hurt. 

These aren't the usual single-scale-Hipshot-bridged deal that most production 8s are. These are something truly different.

Have you forgotten how CNC works already? There's just as much labor involved here (if not more given the special neck design) as most other custom shop instruments.


----------



## IB-studjent-

gunshow86de said:


> In my experience, S7 is very good at the "mechanics" of guitar building. Mine is solidly built, with very good fretwork, and really nice woods (the ash body resonates really well ). I think the area where they can improve (and I think they are improving) are in the "finesse" aspects of building (ie. inlays, fancy tops, binding, etc..).
> 
> Ola's builds, from what I've seen, aren't exceedingly intricate. S7 is more than capable of handling these builds. Especially when you consider that much of it will be CNC'd. I think these are well worth the money. You'll have a more than capable builder, churning these out much quicker than Ola can by himself. I think this is a great move on Ola's part.



Although you have a point when you stated that there isn't much intercity, but he is providing something new and unique to the industry and that fact that only a few other luthiers do. Comparing a S7 to a strandberg isn't really effective as they're both bent on serving the customers needs. To date, no complaints have been made public about any strandberg, so that goes to show you quality is not neglected.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yes the hardware is a good point. But with one man shops like KxK putting out at 2k, OAF at ridiculously cheap, Bowes at under 2k, and even my vik started at 3130, ehich had banned frets, burl top, etc..

Each to their own though. Im still stoked on these, just not at 3k.



Edit: spelling mistakes everywhere, fucking iphone


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yes the hardware is a good point. But with one man shops like KxK putting out at 2k, OAF at ridiculously cheap, Bowes at under 2k, and even my vik started at 3130, ehich had banned frets, burl top, etc..
> 
> Each to their own though. Im still stoked on these, just not at 3k.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: spelling mistakes everywhere, fucking iphone



Since when is KxK putting out fanned fret, production quantity, 8-strings for $2k? 

I didn't know OAF was offering headless 8-strings already. Link?

So, if I request a quote for a fanned fret, 8-string, headless Bowes for $2k he'll say "yes"? 

Your Vik was an 8-string headless? 

I think you're just trolling, as usual.  Besides, $3k is the highest price, there are two series of guitars being made with a starting price of $2k.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

well, congrats to ola! and to anyone that is impatient and does not want to wait for a full custom. i think this is pretty neat


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

KxK did a fanned group buy that was $1999 a year or so ago. 

OAF isn't doing headless yet but he has been working on his own design.


Good point though, I wasn't trolling but I don't see any legitimate reason for these to be 3k. I didn't realize they start at 2k.

The hardware arguement only takes you so far anyways, your fixed costs go down (usually) as the quantity goes up...so its not like the hardware would be costing anywhere near what it does now. Food for thought.


People will have to be very impatient to have the same guitar built by S7 instead of the real deal for a little bit more.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Stealthdjentstic said:


> KxK did a fanned group buy that was $1999 a year or so ago.



And are no longer doing fanned 8-strings. At least not for anything close to $2k. I wouldn't call that "production" either. 



> OAF isn't doing headless yet but he has been working on his own design.



If it doesn't exist, it doesn't count. 



> Good point though, I wasn't trolling but I don't see any legitimate reason for these to be 3k. I didn't realize they start at 2k.



What would be a legitimate reason? Fancy woods which are marked up by yards for no reason? Being made in someone's garage? 



> The hardware arguement only takes you so far anyways, your fixed costs go down (usually) as the quantity goes up...so its not like the hardware would be costing anywhere near what it does now. Food for thought.



Exclusivity is key. Nowhere else are you going to get Strandberg hardware. The only option even close is ABM and they're even more expensive than Strandberg at times (dealer cost aside), and even then a custom headpiece will have to be machined. 



> People will have to be very impatient to have the same guitar built by S7 instead of the real deal for a little bit more.



I can empathize. I'm almost at the top of the list and have likely over a year to go. For those in the triple digits, whose builds are a few years from even being started, the prospect of having a guitar soon, and for less, is quite attractive. Especially if they weren't going to deck out the specs. 

I think what you're missing here is that these are completely different than anything on the market right now or in the near future. Yeah, you can get a conventional, high quality 8-string for $2k easy. Though, you'll be hard pressed to find a headless, fanned fret, ergonomic one for even twice that. These aren't for those looking for "Meshuggah-specials" or Agile Septors.

By all means, if you know of a better deal on a similar instrument, go for it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yeah good point, I have some headless juicy juicy planned near the end of this year or mid next year too, think super modern strat


----------



## gunshow86de

MaxOfMetal said:


> Didn't your S7G need the neck replaced?



Yup, because _I_ broke the truss-rod nut.


----------



## canuck brian

MaxofMetal said:


> So, if I request a quote for a fanned fret, 8-string, headless Bowes for $2k he'll say "yes"?



Nope! You'd be up into the $2500 range at least (fanned pickups - not cheap, headless units - not cheap, custom fanned headless headpiece - also not cheap!). For what Ola's offering, i'd say he's got a winner on his hands.




Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yeah but there's really not enough labour involved to justify that price. Oh well..ill buy one used when everyone sells them the same way they sell their S7's



Just because there's a CNC involved, doesn't mean there is a lot of work involved and just because there is a CNC, doesnt' mean it should be cheaper. It just means it was made differently. 

If the pricing is coming in at 2500 - 3000 for one of Ola's guitars in a timeframe way faster than what he can provide for his customs, sounds pretty good to me. 

To people worried about the quality - from what I've seen of his works and just hearing about the guy in general, there is no way he would link up with S7 without knowing full well that they'd do his instruments full justice.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I wasnt getting at the use of cnc so much I was at the fact that multiple people would be working on these.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

I just played my S7 on my lunch break, and thought "it'd be awesome if Ola's standards came with this neck finish." And then I was like 

The good news has made my day, two days in a row


----------



## UnderTheSign

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I wasnt getting at the use of cnc so much I was at the fact that multiple people would be working on these.


From what I experienced during my apprenticeship at a 6-man cabinetmakers' company vs. the one-man shops, 6 people make for more expensive products because you also have to PAY 6 people and not just your own rent. 

Funny how guitars are so similar to furniture in that aspect. "There's no way I'd pay $2k for just a dining table, that's not a good price, I could get one for 800, too!". Until you start doing the maths...


----------



## Rook

I find this exciting and temporarily unfortunate.

$3000 for a production guitar, plus 25% in taxes and shipping, looking at about $4000 delivered to the UK  That's gonna cost me more than my custom


----------



## in-pursuit

MaxOfMetal said:


> If it doesn't exist, it doesn't count.



I have an OAF 9 string headless with chambered body and piezo on the way, not 100% sure but it might be a prototype for headless, but it does exist


----------



## robintpup2

Lovely guitars, maybe when i'm older/richer i'll get one. 
My phenomenal guitar teacher Charlie Griffiths is pretty high on the list (around 30th I think?) to get a custom one of these (the first 8 string Ola's done with a tremolo!)


----------



## Tordah

Why rosewood? Why always rosewood, I ask you?

Get some maple in there and I'm sold! Guess I'll have to resort to the waiting list for an all-fifths six string baritone hybrid.


----------



## Rook

Dude you could spec that out for sub £2k anyway, why wait for a production that'll probably cost more?


----------



## Amerikhastan

Seriously considering grabbing one of these production models, the wait time was a big deterrent for me before.

And as a Canadian customer, since they are being made in the US now with S7 I'm assuming this is going to cut out the duty charge I'd otherwise have to pay if they were being made in Europe with Ola.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yup, I think US products are duty free


----------



## themike

Oh cool, Strandberg is still taking custom orders but worked on a functional plan to have production guitars made? 

: Doug Campbell......Doug Campbell to the principals office please :


----------



## glassmoon0fo

BOOM


----------



## Eden57

stainless steel frets?


----------



## XEN

This is good news for Ola and for S7G. I like to see people collaborating and making good things happen.

The pricing is spot on. Really, before complaining about the price, spec it out. Find out what a guitar actually costs to build, especially in the US. Then figure out what it costs to maintain a shop and what you have to pay yourself and your partners off of the top to make doing it in the first place possible.

$3k is cheap.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic




----------



## glassmoon0fo

I wouldnt say it's CHEAP, but I wouldnt  either. I think that some builders that are prominent on this forum inflating their prices to the point of ridiculousness has our sense of value out of whack. I don't care if a guitar is made of mythril and strung with Shakira's pubes, Im not paying over 4K for one. But at the same time, when you really look at it, there isn't much to strandberg's builds outside of the hardware and neck profiles that's too exclusive, and even those are negligable. You're paying mostly for the name here, it seems, especially considering these are bolt-on guitars (which I actually prefer for tone, but I'm not thrilled about the strandberg heel). I'd pay around 2.5K for an 8 string in this production run if S7, or Rico, or anyone else made it. But as Strandberg is hot on the streets right now and there are VERY few examples out there, the extra 500 is understandable. Moreso when you consider how fast these'll be pumping out. I think 3k for an 8 is perfect.

EDIT: just for the record, I am not a fan of the Blackmachine/Vik bidding wars going on right now. I understand that market determines value just fine, and if I were a builder and could make more money for less work, I would, but it just feels like a girl whoring around to feel better about herself or something. Spending sick wads of cash on gear doesn't make me a better guitarist, and playing people against each other doesnt make your build better. No real disrespect to BM/Vik (I'd LOVE a vik) but I'm glad strandberg decided to offer his designs up to the masses instead of going the other way with it Then again, it's impossible to please people who cant afford your product so nevermind me


----------



## Nonservium

glassmoon0fo said:


> I don't care if a guitar is made of mythril and strung with Shakira's pubes, Im not paying over 4K for one.




Stolen


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yea stealing that too, awesome.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

I've spoken to Jim a few times and he is a super nice guy. I'm really excited that I have an opportunity to get that elusive .strandberg* that I have wanted for so long. 

And Akron does have some insanely good hamburgers.


----------



## pink freud

That's breaching on Conklin levels of $$$ for a "stock" guitar.


----------



## shaggydogJV

.... I may sell my entire rig just to get one. D: I've been drooling over strandbergs work since I heard of it. And in any case, it has to be better than my current Schecter. I mean I love the thing but....


----------



## Cremated

I might have missed it but does anyone know the waiting time on these? Not exactly considering one of these yet but still interested.


----------



## Rook

A matter of weeks from what I've heard. Once they're available of course.

I'd suggest shooting Ola an Email.


----------



## BlackStar7

Ola told me last week when I inquired about these that more details were coming this week. I don't think I could bare a several year waitlist for a custom and would certainly be interested.... 

I'm not sure where the S7 wariness is coming from either...I think these guys make a fantastic and really encouraging partnership. My S7 Camphor Burl is an absolutely sick guitar.


----------



## Trespass

As someone that is having ergonomic problems playing superstrat 8s, I'd be willing to invest in an instrument that's ergonomically designed that sounds good relatively quickly. Waiting three years is too long.


----------



## Rook

His custom time shouldn't be three years, when he starts focussing on builds and (hopefully!) quits his day job, I wouldn't be surprised if he get to the end of his current list within 18 months. I have 3 spots now  



Well I gotta cover all my bases


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Fun111 said:


> His custom time shouldn't be three years, when he starts focussing on builds and (hopefully!) quits his day job, I wouldn't be surprised if he get to the end of his current list within 18 months. I have 3 spots now
> 
> 
> 
> Well I gotta cover all my bases



I think, once again, you're absolutely dreaming when it comes to build times. 

It's taken him over a year to even get to my build, and I was within the first 40 on his original list. My build still hasn't started, and likely won't for a few more months at least. *Trust me, I'm not complaining*, I was told upfront that I was looking at two years plus for my build from list to delivery, and we're still on course for the most part. 

There are over 100 builds that haven't even been full spec'd out on his list. Even without a day job, he's not Superman. Building 100 guitars in 18 months means he'll have to complete a guitar every three weeks. Realistically, even if he doubles his work load, you're looking at four or more years for folks towards the end of the list. He's already doing nearly ten at a time. 

Getting customers guitars within a year was the entire point of the production runs.


----------



## Rook

Indeed, however both times I've asked him directly, he's said my slot will come up Q4 this year meaning I'll have been on the list just one year (rather than the 2 quoted) and has said 3 months for a build is totally realistic if he's still running as slowly as he is now.

I haven't done any math on this, a guitar every three weeks may be a tad optimistic but... It definitely doable 

Realising now that there are 100 people who haven't specced, not a list up to #100 that changes things slightly!

Didn't really think that through did I....


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Fun111 said:


> I've asked him directly, he's said



I think you're taking what he's saying as far more precise than it really is.


----------



## TemjinStrife

FWIW, whenever a small relatively custom-building shop for anything (pedals, switchers, guitars, amps, whatever) quotes me a time, I typically double or triple it when making a decision.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

TemjinStrife said:


> FWIW, whenever a small relatively custom-building shop for anything (pedals, switchers, guitars, amps, whatever) quotes me a time, I typically double or triple it when making a decision.


----------



## elq

TemjinStrife said:


> FWIW, whenever a small relatively custom-building shop for anything (pedals, switchers, guitars, amps, whatever) quotes me a time, I typically double or triple it when making a decision.



 

but I do it a bit different. If time quoted is in weeks substitue months. If time quoted is in months, substitute years. If time quoted in years multiply by 2.5


----------



## Rook

I'll take your guys views on board I've never actually gotten to the point of *receiving* a custom (restraining frustration lol). I wouldn't be bothered if Ola took a little longer than he says, I wouldn't mind having a bit more cash behind it than I will at the moment.

That said, I don't believe company quoted ETA's at all, for some reason of Ola says it just believe him, he seems so calculated!

I am however being more optimistic about this than ANYTHING because I want it so bad. brb reality checking


----------



## JP Universe

TemjinStrife said:


> FWIW, whenever a small relatively custom-building shop for anything (pedals, switchers, guitars, amps, whatever) quotes me a time, I typically double or triple it when making a decision.


 


elq said:


> but I do it a bit different. If time quoted is in weeks substitue months. If time quoted is in months, substitute years. If time quoted in years multiply by 2.5


 
So true, I'm glad I had no expectations going off the quoted times by builders...... If you need a guitar by a certain deadline, custom is not the way to go. Unless of course you're someone like Misha or Tosin 

Any reason why all custom Luthiers will quote you EDIT - shorter time frame than it is going to take? I mean is it to lock in more builds? Why don't they under promise over deliver? Just thinking


----------



## MaxOfMetal

JP Universe said:


> Any reason why all custom Luthiers will quote you longer than it is going to take? I mean is it to lock in more builds? Why don't they under promise over deliver? Just thinking



Because, most builders don't know how long a build is going to take exactly. The nature of building custom, one-off instruments is such that there is no way to tell exactly when a certain guitar is going to be completed. They're pretty much guessing how long it will take based on previous builds.

Don't get me wrong, there are some builders who will straight up lie about build times, but for the most part, it's just something that can't be easily measured.


----------



## TemjinStrife

MaxOfMetal said:


> Because, most builders don't know how long a build is going to take exactly. The nature of building custom, one-off instruments is such that there is no way to tell exactly when a certain guitar is going to be completed. They're pretty much guessing how long it will take based on previous builds.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, there are some builders who will straight up lie about build times, but for the most part, it's just something that can't be easily measured.



Plus, many builders (the ones worth ordering from) have really high standards; if something doesn't look right, they'll rebuild it rather than ship something subpar out the door.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yeah, remember guys..basic luthier time translation equation.

T (where T is time quoted in months) X 1.45 + 1.12T.


----------



## Rook

So 1.57T? 

It's probably more like t(actual) = exp[-jwt(quoted)]

-j cos the situation's complex
w (rad s[-1] (=2*pi*f)) because it changes frequently


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Radians are fo suckaz


----------



## Rook

Well and I supposed it's causal, there's no wait time before t=0, so I probably should have been in the s plane, where sigma is the rate of my exponentially decaying interest with respect to time.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Whatever happened to 1.Good 2.Cheap 3.Fast, pick two?


----------



## Rook

I didn't think that had ever been the case.

Unless by quick you mean sub 18 months, which these days is pretty quick haha.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Fun111 said:


> I didn't think that had ever been the case.
> 
> Unless by quick you mean sub 18 months, which these days is pretty quick haha.



Well, maybe if you're dealing with BRJ...


----------



## glassmoon0fo

^let it go man.

Seems pretty applicable, these strandbergs will be made hella fast, should have excellent quality and cost as much as a '98 Tercel. Same for a Vik (quality is higher, price is WAY higher), yes even BRJ (the cheap-ass black friday run really fucked up the equation). Matter of fact, using that formula kinda bummed me out on my KxK build, since it's gonna be awesome quality, but cost me black-market kidney prices and is still gonna take around 2 years (unless Rob starts doing crack to blow through builds). Honestly, all this talk about wanting our custom gear right meow is a bummer in general. In the grand scheme of things, it isn't that crucial. I've started to realize that if I can't be without the funds or stand the wait for a guitar, no matter what it ends up being, I shouldn't committ and put my bloodpressure in the hands of situations out of my control


----------



## JamesM

I'm the lucky one. I don't even have the money to make this a legitimate concern for me. 

Who's laughing now?


----------



## JP Universe

Order custom, forget about custom and gas for other production guitars while you wait  works for me anyways


----------



## Slunk Dragon

A production model of this guitar? Holy hell yes please! The price point seems absolutely fantastic, given what this guitar is and has on it.

Of course that means I'm going to need to whore myself out to find a spare 2-3 grand for this thing...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

So it looks like the production 8s (more specifically the one based on Tosin's #17) are going to be cheaper than originally thought, coming in at just $2600, requiring just $1300 (50%) to reserve your order. Those on the waiting list get first pick if they're willing to surrender their spot.


----------



## simonXsludge

Only headless guitar that's appealing to me, now at an affordable price point. Save me from GAS!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

MaxOfMetal said:


> So it looks like the production 8s (more specifically the one based on Tosin's #17) are going to be cheaper than originally thought, coming in at just $2600, requiring just $1300 (50%) to reserve your order. Those on the waiting list get first pick if they're willing to surrender their spot.


 
Now THAT is a damn deal! Looking at how simple yet desireable these guitars are, that's a great pricepoint IMO, especially considering he could easily ask for way more. How many 8 strings have rosewood necks for 2600 (if at all)? Plus, that badass gigbag/hardshell thing it comes with looks pretty slick too. Kudos to Ola!


----------



## Rook

Kudos indeed, I'm amazed. I think he's done an absolutely fantastic job.

I'd buy one right now if I didn't lose my spot as result.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

The only real difference between the production model and the custom I had spec'd is the bolt on vs. neck through, and considering that I like my bolt-on swamp ash s7's tone more than that of my neck-through Rico, and that Ola recently raised his full custom pricing, AND that the exchange rate is absoloute rape right now, I don't see how I have much of a choice but to go with the production.  For the price of the custom I had spec'd, I could get two.

I could get two...


----------



## crg123

No.. the GAS... it'll consume us all....


----------



## MaxOfMetal

glassmoon0fo said:


> Ola recently raised his full custom pricing



By only ~10%. It's only adding around $400 to my build, which is minuscule in the long run. Is there an option you chose that made price skyrocket?


----------



## Rook

Aaaah didn't see the price increase, that might make my multi order plan somewhat tricky...


----------



## StevenC

I don't think Ola raised the price, but just included the price of the case in the base price.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

StevenC said:


> I don't think Ola raised the price, but just included the price of the case in the base price.



That doesn't appear to be the reason, as the cases are still listed as optional with their own price. You'll also notice he increased the price scale for the already made models that serve as a guide. 

Though, even if that was the reason, that's a VERY expensive case/gig bag. You can get custom flight cases for cheaper. 

If it is the reason, than I'd rather have the guitar shipped without a case of any kind and have something made over here.


----------



## Mwoit

What price increase is this? Looking at the How to Order | .strandberg* Guitars, seems prices are roughly the same.

EDIT: Didn't see above posts, whoops!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Mwoit said:


> What price increase is this? Looking at the How to Order | .strandberg* Guitars, seems prices are roughly the same.
> 
> EDIT: Didn't see above posts, whoops!



The base price for the EGS8 was 22000SEK, it is now 24500SEK. Not sure the exact increases on the others though. The pricing for options looks to be the same.


----------



## Mwoit

MaxOfMetal said:


> The base price for the EGS8 was 22000SEK, it is now 24500SEK. Not sure the exact increases on the others though. The pricing for options looks to be the same.



Ah, I see. I have prices calculated for a 7 string, didn't bother looking at the 8 string price hike. I'm not too bothered about prices at the moment since things will have probably fluctuated before I even get my spot in the single digit region.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

It's an extremely small price increase considering the cost of the instruments themselves. After options, shipping, import, etc. the few hundred dollars is really just a drop in the pan.


----------



## StevenC

MaxOfMetal said:


> That doesn't appear to be the reason, as the cases are still listed as optional with their own price. You'll also notice he increased the price scale for the already made models that serve as a guide.
> 
> Though, even if that was the reason, that's a VERY expensive case/gig bag. You can get custom flight cases for cheaper.
> 
> If it is the reason, than I'd rather have the guitar shipped without a case of any kind and have something made over here.



Sorry, I should have said in my original post. Ola said on facebook the other day that there was a high response in the questionnaire to a hard case being included in the price. 

Also, the increase in price is 2500 SEK, which was the price for a hard case before the increase, which are now listed as Standard or Option at no extra charge.


----------



## the hittmann

I want to get my hands on one of those ff 8's


----------



## Rook

Yeah I too just realised the case thing *phew* haha

We're back in business


----------



## glassmoon0fo

MaxOfMetal said:


> By only ~10%. It's only adding around $400 to my build, which is minuscule in the long run. Is there an option you chose that made price skyrocket?


 
When I last checked, Ola wasn't charging for the IPNP or Trapezoidal profiles, now they're an upcharge. They were probably an introductory thing, like his Endurneck is now. It was a few months ago that I spec'd my build so I'm not surprised he started charging for those, but add it to the bump in base price (I don't know what you guys are talking about with the case) it's a bit more than I'd ever really consider spending on a guitar. Not that the price isn't warranted, but comparing what I'll pay to what I'll get with either option, the production model suits my needs just fine.


----------



## Rook

I thought he always changed for the IPNP because it's licensed.

I now the Endurneck is free now though, we'll see if that changes. Both builds I have in mind are pretty straightforward, the only extra on either is a drop top and one will have an F hole. Aside from that I'm looking at bolt on's and standard specs haha,


----------



## glassmoon0fo

If he did charge for the IPNP, I missed it multiple times haha.


----------



## JP Universe

Hmmm.... the more I think about this the more i'm intrigued. I've got 2 spots, I wonder if by taking one of these I could then spec out my own dream 7 as well. Hell I think I'd surrender my 2nd spot if I can

EDIT - Ola has responded and has said that it's ok!!!! Bye bye 2nd spot!


----------



## SirMyghin

This would be something exciting, if S7G wasn't involved, imo. The level of detail was just not there. The product was undoubtedly guitar shaped but every aspect was in need of levels of improvement, including not bumping the wood around before finishing it... This was only last August too, not long time ago far off lands.



gunshow86de said:


> Yup, because _I_ broke the truss-rod nut.



At least yours arrived functional 



glassmoon0fo said:


> Besides the ergonomic design, there really isn't much to strandberg's builds anyway. And I'm a huge fan of my s7 and don't think there's anything on Ola's builds that Jim cant handle before breakfast. Anything over 2k and you're paying for a name most of the time anyway, so sounds like a good deal to me



Always good to remember you sold that boat.


----------



## Danukenator

Can anyone elaborate on the Strictly 7 "issues." I like the specs and price point of these factory Strandbergs but I keep hearing about how Strictly 7 has had a lot of issues. Looking at all the NGD's people seem to be very happy. Was it an initial issue when the company first started or is it still and issue?


----------



## glassmoon0fo

I think a lot of it comes from the fact that they're cheaper than most customs. People around here don't trust anything if they don't pay out the ass for it . The only issues I've even really heard were that people don't like the design of the heel joint and/or the neck profile. I've heard nothing but good things about customer service, wood selection, build quality, and attention to detail (save for one customer I can think of), and I have an S7+1 right in front of me and it's immaculate. Strandberg+Strict7 = awesome, methinks.

and @SirMyGhin, I "sold that boat" to pay for my Strandberg/S7 production build haha. I remember that you had major issues with your build, but my experience just wasn't the same. I don't think Ola would go with anyone he didn't think could do his builds justice, but I guess we'll see when the NGDs start showing up.


----------



## VILARIKA

As quoted from Facebook:

"Production model guitar (based on #17 specifications #17 &#8211; Tosin Abasi | .strandberg* Guitars) now available for pre-orders to those of you that are on the wait list. Check your e-mail!"

Psyched.


----------



## Necris

I'd be extremely wary of anything with the S7 name associated with it, even if it were a Strandberg, I've never seen any other brand of custom guitar thrown up for sale by an owner so quickly after receiving it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yeah...I'll wait till one you buys one first then nab one cheap used


----------



## Deadnightshade

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yeah...I'll wait till one you buys one first then nab one cheap used



Then I'll buy it from you even cheaper,deal?


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Order = Placed . Paul from S7 contacted me directly via facebook to give me a heads-up on the production build status and ask if there were any questions, stellar customer service there. I gotta say, I could see throwing way too much money at S7/Strandy in the near future.


----------



## VILARIKA

glassmoon0fo said:


> Order = Placed . Paul from S7 contacted me directly via facebook to give me a heads-up on the production build status and ask if there were any questions, stellar customer service there. I gotta say, I could see throwing way too much money at S7/Strandy in the near future.



, he said he would contact me later about the invoice. Did you have the option to have angled pickups? I plan on asking about it.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

It said in the email that there will be no options for the production run.


----------



## VILARIKA

I read a comment made by Strictly 7 saying that angled pickups could be an option 

Hmm...


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Yeah, it also said in the original post by Ola that curly and quilted maple would be offered, but I guess they decided to simplify the deal or they just couldn't swing it. I would just run it by them at S7, maybe they'll throw that in the mix before production starts


----------



## DoomJazz

Revisiting this thread, methinks Ill take out too much money for my student loans and get me one of these babys .

I am going to Columbia after all ;P


----------



## ara_

Same here. Also gonna make the jump from 6 strings directly to 8 I think.


----------



## SirMyghin

DoomJazz said:


> Revisiting this thread, methinks Ill take out too much money for my student loans and get me one of these babys .
> 
> I am going to Columbia after all ;P



How can one make a decision like that and still be admitted to post secondary education  (seriously, that is a really, really bad idea.)


----------



## Adeamus

SirMyghin said:


> How can one make a decision like that and still be admitted to post secondary education  (seriously, that is a really, really bad idea.)



Stupid? Yes. Unheard of? No.

A good buddy of mine was going to college for business management on his dads dime and he really wanted an Orange 4x12. So he just signed up for classes, then canceled two of them in the first week to get his whole credit fee back. His father never knew and now he has a White Orange 4x12 he paid out the ass for. (I was telling him to pick one up used for half the price, who cares what color it was)


----------



## VILARIKA

Damn, I had a feeling I wouldn't hear back from them about the invoice. I imagine they are being bombarded with mail now. Hopefully I can get my order in before this week is over.


----------



## Rook

Hopefully numbers 11-24 will take production guitars too


----------



## Necris

Adeamus said:


> Stupid? Yes. Unheard of? No.
> 
> A good buddy of mine was going to college for business management on his dads dime and he really wanted an Orange 4x12. So he just signed up for classes, then canceled two of them in the first week to get his whole credit fee back. His father never knew and now he has a White Orange 4x12 he paid out the ass for. (I was telling him to pick one up used for half the price, who cares what color it was)


Your friend is a piece of shit. My kid would be footing the bill for that entire year if I found out he'd done that.


----------



## Thep

SirMyghin said:


> This would be something exciting, if S7G wasn't involved, imo. The level of detail was just not there. The product was undoubtedly guitar shaped but every aspect was in need of levels of improvement, including not bumping the wood around before finishing it... This was only last August too, not long time ago far off lands.



Thank you for setting the record straight, the hype around S7G is simply mind boggling. They feel very home-made in my opinion.


----------



## Fred the Shred

I own one, played several, never had any reason to complain, quite the contrary. I can't speak of other examples, but to this date, not one lemon has got to me, which leads me to believe whatever it is they're doing, it's working fine.


----------



## mountainjam

Thep said:


> Thank you for setting the record straight, the hype around S7G is simply mind boggling. They feel very home-made in my opinion.



I wouldn't exactly call one guys experience/opinion setting the record straight.


----------



## Rook

Well some people must be taking these, my second slots moved from the 120's down to 102


----------



## amongor

I jumped on the boat and put my deposit down, the fact that there was a chance to own a strandberg made me more excited than I've been in a long time  and that it was spec'd to tosin's build really helped too...


----------



## VILARIKA

Put down my deposit as well, I very excite.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

VILARIKA said:


> I read a comment made by Strictly 7 saying that angled pickups could be an option
> 
> Hmm...


 
Actually just saw a comment by Jim that said angled pickups is standard on the production builds . Don't know how they neglected to mention that, but its good news!


----------



## underthecurve

glassmoon0fo said:


> Actually just saw a comment by Jim that said angled pickups is standard on the production builds . Don't know how they neglected to mention that, but its good news!



Unfortunately you are incorrect. Had to double check myself. Non angled are standard.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Yup, check that. Jim just told me that angled wont come till after the first run =( Oh well, if it's nice enough I may pick up another after a few more options become available.


----------



## dudeskin

anyone have an idea how people not already on a waiting list can get down for one??
i think im gonna have a move around of my gear to get one of these. damn it!!


----------



## mountainjam

Bummer about the straight pickups, def gonna pass on this until angled is an option.


----------



## underthecurve

mountainjam said:


> Bummer about the straight pickups, def gonna pass on this until angled is an option.



It seem like slant pickups on the custom stranbergs are the expeption rather than the rule. I've also heard that if the fan is <1.5" it shouldn't be a big deal. I understand the rational behind keeping the distance between the bridge and the pickups equal, but I wonder how big of a difference it makes. Also if it makes a bigger difference for certain styles or tones. I wonder if the alumitones would even be wide enough to span the strings if set at an angle. Discuss.


----------



## celticelk

underthecurve said:


> It seem like slant pickups on the custom stranbergs are the expeption rather than the rule. I've also heard that if the fan is <1.5" it shouldn't be a big deal. I understand the rational behind keeping the distance between the bridge and the pickups equal, but I wonder how big of a difference it makes. Also if it makes a bigger difference for certain styles or tones. I wonder if the alumitones would even be wide enough to span the strings if set at an angle. Discuss.



Lace makes their bar pickups in sizes up to 4.5" wide, and are apparently working on a 5.0" model, so spanning the strings is not really a problem. As to whether it matters, I imagine that it depends on which player you ask: Bulb was bothered enough by it that he got Ola to *rebuild the damn body*, but neither of Tosin's Strandbergs have slanted pickups, nor does his Toone 8-string. It probably matters less on smaller fans, but bear in mind that "smaller fan" is relative to the number of strings: a 1.5 inch fan is not very big on an 8-string, but is substantially larger on a 6, as the string-to-string scale length differences increase, and so the difference in where on the string you're sensing with your straight pickup is more substantial. If you like your pickup placed at a particular nodal point on the string (like the Tele neck pickup, which is traditionally placed at the notional 24th fret), then I expect it makes a pretty crucial difference.


----------



## Rook

^I kinda agree, and I think the low C# on weightless speaks for itself - chambered body, straight pickups, if it sounds like there'll be no complaint from me!*








*But my order will have angled pickups


----------



## Amerikhastan

I have a question I hope someone here might be able to answer.
Is there going to be an order form so people who are not on the wait list can buy one of these production models anytime soon? Or do I have to fill out the online waitlist form that's up right now, and then ask to purchase a production model from there?
Thanks to whoever knows, it'd be pretty helpful aha.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

dudeskin said:


> anyone have an idea how people not already on a waiting list can get down for one??
> i think im gonna have a move around of my gear to get one of these. damn it!!





Amerikhastan said:


> I have a question I hope someone here might be able to answer.
> Is there going to be an order form so people who are not on the wait list can buy one of these production models anytime soon? Or do I have to fill out the online waitlist form that's up right now, and then ask to purchase a production model from there?
> Thanks to whoever knows, it'd be pretty helpful aha.



Ola has stated he's giving the folks on the waiting list first refusal, then offering them to the public. 

So even if you get on the waiting list today, you still may have to wait a bit. 

You guys should contact both Ola and S7G, their contact information is on their websites.


----------



## dudeskin

My deposit is paid and one will be mine for 1st Oct.
I wasn't on a list, just email Paul at strictly7. He sorted me out. Top dude too.


----------



## Amerikhastan

Thanks a lot for the quick and helpful reply, guys. It's nice to know the process is so easy and Ola and the guys at Strictly 7 are so accommodating. 

I'd rather have all the money on hand before committing to Ola just so I know everything will go without problems for the both of us, so I still have a couple pieces of gear I need to sell before I'll go ahead and purchase one. Now I just have to get my post count up so I'm eligible to post in the Classified section haha, I'm not having much luck finding local buyers for my gear .


----------



## JSanta

Hey guys, I just placed an order for one of these today.

Wanted to give you guys some feedback before you purchase.

First, Paul at Strictly7 is great to work with.

Second, they are NOT offering the IPNP Neck profile on these instruments. They have the Rick Toone Trapezoid and Ola's Endurneck profile. I chose the Endurneck and I don't think the trapezoid would fit me well at all, especially on a fretboard that wide.

Make sure you check your invoice thoroughly, mine had it with a birdseye fretboard and the trapezoid neck, so I had to get that updated before I laid down the deposit.

Hopefully this helps you guys decide whether to wait for Ola or go for one of these. Delivery for me is around 15 November, NGD will follow with a thorough review.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

^uuuummm, they BETTER have the IPNP on the first run they're doing, that's what was advertised and is pretty much %50 of the reason I went with the production model rather than the full custom. Did he mention that it wouldn't be done at all, or just after this first run?


----------



## Valennic

Depending on my school situation, ya'll might get bumped up a space. Been doing a lot of thinking, and it just doesn't feel like its in the cards right now. That and I really have no reason to get a full custom one, I'd be perfectly happy with a production at some point. I'm number 28, so anyone after me would be moved up I believe.


----------



## Fiction

Yeah and isn't it based on Tosins with the IPNP?

Ps. Valennic, you could always give your spot to moi


----------



## JP Universe

Surely some mis-information from Jsanta...... Is there any source for this information?


----------



## JSanta

Hi guys,

If you ordered, check your invoice thoroughly. I emailed back and forth with Paul and he said that they were not offering the IPNP neck profile. Now the issue I found was confusion between the profiles, so I laid it out like this for him:

IPNP - Profile on the actual #17
Trapezoid - Another Rick Toone profile, NOT what is on Tosin's instrument
Endurneck - Ola's own patented neck profile

After I sent that email off he wrote that the IPNP profile was not offered. Granted, I am in for the November delivery, so the first batch might have this option. I reiterate, CHECK your invoices thoroughly, if it says trapezoid call Paul immediately to receive clarification. He might be confused, but it seemed clear after I laid out the information above.

My information may not apply to the first run, but please check gentlemen. This is a lot of money to lay down for an instrument not to be right.


----------



## JSanta

JP Universe said:


> Surely some mis-information from Jsanta...... Is there any source for this information?



To quote Paul from my email:

"I am sorry for the confusion Jim. I now understand what you mean. We will not be offering the IPNP specific profile. I got that confused with the Endureneck. 

The Endureneck is the new one and similar to the IPNP. It will be used on all Boden lines going forward unless otherwise specified for the Trapezoidal profile."


----------



## JSanta

glassmoon0fo said:


> ^uuuummm, they BETTER have the IPNP on the first run they're doing, that's what was advertised and is pretty much %50 of the reason I went with the production model rather than the full custom. Did he mention that it wouldn't be done at all, or just after this first run?



I thought this was the case as well but I actually only saw the following on the Strandberg website: We are very excited to announce the launch of production model guitars! The first one out is an 8-string based on Tosin Abasi&#8217;s #17 and will be manufactured to 100% .strandberg* specifications by the amazing team at Strictly 7 Guitars. 

However, on his older site, back in May he posted:

The first model out is based on Tosin Abasi&#8217;s #17:

8-string, 28&#8243;-26.5&#8243; fanned fret scale
Rosewood/carbon fiber neck w/ maple stringers, rosewood fretboard
Intersecting Plane Neck Profile&#8482; (Licensed from Rick Toone)
Swamp ash body, curly/flamed/quilt maple top
2 x chrome Lace Aluma&#8482; X-Bar pickups
Black hardware

The only thing that I can think of is that between May and the actual run, this changed. If anyone has better information I would like to hear about it. I did email Ola and will let you guys know what he says.


----------



## JP Universe

^ cheers, 

I didn't order a production model but i'm very interested in the result


----------



## JSanta

Here's the good word from Ola:

"...actually, they are currently being offered with the IPNP (which _is_ trapezoid, so Paul isn't incorrect... It's just that in Rick Toone's naming, "trapezoid" means the TNP).

Now that the 8-string EndurNeck is launched, we will transition to it in some controlled fashion. 

So all in all: you can have the IPNP if you want." 

I've been thinking about it and I'm going to stick with the Endurneck. I've been fascinated by this design so I'm actually quite pleased. Sorry for the confusion gentlemen. I didn't want to bug Ola, but it seemed like the best way to go about this!


----------



## dudeskin

I got one on order. Think I'm the 1st batch.

Does anyone have a link for comparing the profiles so I know exactly what the difference is? I can't find it clear enough.


----------



## Ishan

Are these with angled pickups?


----------



## JSanta

dudeskin said:


> I got one on order. Think I'm the 1st batch.
> 
> Does anyone have a link for comparing the profiles so I know exactly what the difference is? I can't find it clear enough.



Sure thing:

EndurNeck
Strandberg Guitarworks » Blog Archive » Patent Pending &#8211; The EndurNeck 

IPNP
Intersecting Plane Neck Profile


----------



## dudeskin

Spoke to Paul at s7g. he said they are coming with the trapezoid neck. Ipnp technically. But will soon be the endurbeck. 1st batch people will be trapezoid. But can't wait a few more weeks for the new neck.

I don't know what to do, what neck do you guys think would be better?
Should I wait a couple of weeks more and get endurneck?

Also,straight pickups mate.


----------



## JSanta

I decided on the Endurneck simply because it was one of Ola's creations. That's not to say that Rick Toone doesn't know what he's doing, but looking back and forth and the spec's, seemed to me that the Endurneck would fit me better. Honestly don't think you can go wrong either way.


----------



## dudeskin

ive gone then same way now mate. its adding a month and a half to my build, but i don mind so much. its still something to look forward to. and just more time to save for the rest of the money too.haha.

cant wait for this thing. its all kinds of awesome!


----------



## JSanta

Congrats! I can't wait for people from the first batch to take delivery so we can see the S7G product and get some actual reviews. Going to feel like a long wait until November but totally worth it!


----------



## MF_Kitten

I can imagine the EndurNeck being better in some ways, but i'm really not sure i would be able to get along with any of those significantly different neck shapes.


----------



## dudeskin

taken from facebook:

"The first production Boden prototype has gotten face inlays and is now waiting for parts for one final customization before leaving to its new owner, Tosin Abasi"



awesome news!! going to be good to have the same guitar as the man himself. yeah, im a big fan.hahaha.


----------



## VILARIKA




----------



## JSanta

Every time I see new pictures posted I get excited! It looks like S7G is doing a great job on these. I'm really looking forward to the guys in the September/October batch getting them and giving us some reviews. My November delivery seems like a long way out, but it looks like Ola put the production of these instruments in good hands.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Ever since taking delivery of my S7+1 I've been a supporter and fan, I don't mind one bit buying a guitar with their build quality and Ola's design. If money allows I'll be picking up a second down the road no question.


----------



## Cremated

Are stainless steel frets available on these?


----------



## dudeskin

might be dude. shoot paul an email at strictly. very helpfull and awesome guy!!

@JSanta
same here man. i wanted to hold out for the new neck. a hard decision as i was in the 1st batch. but i can wait till Nov to get it and it will be perfect.

cant wait for all those NGD threads. i will be wanting, but i cant wait haha


----------



## Tordah

Well, look what popped up on Strictly 7's Facebook page...







Yes, this is a production model. It says that customers can choose the stain of the wood; I am a very happy man. Furthermore, one can customise the fingerboard, the pickups and the guitar top by using an online tool. These are looking way more attractive now.


----------



## fabeau

Tordah said:


> Furthermore, one can customise the fingerboard, the pickups and the guitar top by using an online tool.


Can you please post the link of the online tool? The quote toon on the s7 website is still work in progress..thanks


----------



## MythicSquirrel

Oooh, that's nice


----------



## Tordah

fabeau said:


> Can you please post the link of the online tool? The quote toon on the s7 website is still work in progress..thanks



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=361454690596377

There you are, my friend. Check out the options in the window.


----------



## JSanta

I emailed Paul last night and asked him to make mine in this color. Done deal, will have it at the end of November (custom color added about a week onto my delivery time)!!




QUOTE=Tordah;3185311]Well, look what popped up on Strictly 7's Facebook page...






Yes, this is a production model. It says that customers can choose the stain of the wood; I am a very happy man. Furthermore, one can customise the fingerboard, the pickups and the guitar top by using an online tool. These are looking way more attractive now.[/QUOTE]


----------



## mniel8195

these prices seem very reasonable. Will they be offering different fans in the future?


----------



## Fiction

mniel8195 said:


> these prices seem very reasonable. Will they be offering different fans in the future?


 
Probably not, Its a production model, not a full blown out custom.. I guess think of it like carvin at the moment.. But Cooler


----------



## VILARIKA

This is the thanks I get for ordering early 

Though i'm sure I'll save up and order another one if this first one turns out great. I have confidence these guitars will be worth the money


----------



## dudeskin

Email Paul dude. Won't be too late. He can just give yours to someone in the next batch if its done. Or you end up waiting a little longer . Either way if you want it stained email him. He's a top bloke.


----------



## Baco

*mod edit: keep this kind of stuff to the dealer section*


----------



## VILARIKA

dudeskin said:


> Email Paul dude. Won't be too late. He can just give yours to someone in the next batch if its done. Or you end up waiting a little longer . Either way if you want it stained email him. He's a top bloke.



Thought about it for awhile. As tempting as it is, I think I'll keep it standard. I like the clean unfinished look on Strandbergs. It'll be good to see how they turn out on people's guitars first anyways.


----------



## Hollowway

So maybe I missed this, but what all is an option on these production models? Just wood types and sound hole and pickups? Or is there a 6 and 8 string variant? Or anything else?


----------



## fabeau

Hollowway said:


> So maybe I missed this, but what all is an option on these production models? Just wood types and sound hole and pickups? Or is there a 6 and 8 string variant? Or anything else?



For current runs you can choose 7 and 8 model and the possible customization are stain color and neck profile (EndurNeck or IPNP). As far as I understood, more customization such as pickups and fingerboard are coming with future runs.


----------



## StevenC

Only the EndurNeck is available on the 7 string version.


----------



## canuck brian

Honestly, for 2599 you're getting a LOT of guitar. I was stunned when I saw it that low.

The amount of thought and energy that has gone into getting these to reality is worth waaaay more.


----------



## Rook

That^

I don't like Tosin's 8, and don't need more than 1 seven otherwise I'd be seriously considering one of these. I wouldn't wanna give up my custom spot though.


----------



## JSanta

StevenC said:


> Only the EndurNeck is available on the 7 string version.



I am getting the Endurneck on my 8 which will be delivered near the end of November...


----------



## MrYakob

JSanta said:


> I am getting the Endurneck on my 8 which will be delivered near the end of November...



I think he meant that the IPNP isn't available on the 7 whereas the 8 can be either one


----------



## VILARIKA

Tosin Abasi Strandberg Boden 8:

Production Boden Prototype &#8211; Tosin Abasi | .strandberg* Guitars

Also, it looks like a new model is coming out soon. I very excite.


----------



## JSanta

BillyMayze said:


> I think he meant that the IPNP isn't available on the 7 whereas the 8 can be either one



Now that makes more sense. A couple pages back you could see the confusion I had with the neck profiles, so I'm not one to judge!


----------



## Hollowway

VILARIKA said:


> Tosin Abasi Strandberg Boden 8:
> 
> Production Boden Prototype  Tosin Abasi | .strandberg* Guitars
> 
> Also, it looks like a new model is coming out soon. I very excite.



Wait, so the linked page shows a photo of the spec sheet that shows the bridge is the EGS tremolo. But the photos don't show that. So does the Boden model come with a trem, or is it an option, or no?


----------



## glassmoon0fo

VILARIKA said:


> Tosin Abasi Strandberg Boden 8:
> 
> Production Boden Prototype  Tosin Abasi | .strandberg* Guitars
> 
> Also, it looks like a new model is coming out soon. I very excite.


 
I dont think that's a new model, Jim at S7 had a cherrywood top lying around and they used it to make the first boden. I think Tosin just picked the build up since he liked it. Kinda hope I'm wrong though, looks pretty sweet!


----------



## VILARIKA

I wasn't saying this was a new model, but that a new model is coming out soon. Something that's not of the Boden line.

I believe tremelo's are an option in the future for making orders.


----------



## mniel8195

i have a question...why do some fan frets have angled pickups and some dont? what determines that and what does it do? Do you need it when their is a larger fan so the strings line up with the pole pieces?


----------



## Hollowway

mniel8195 said:


> i have a question...why do some fan frets have angled pickups and some dont? what determines that and what does it do? Do you need it when their is a larger fan so the strings line up with the pole pieces?



It's just a matter of whether it can be done or not. I think everyone would agree that ideally all pickups would be slanted to match the fan. But because of the following that's not always possible.
1) Pole pieces lining up with strings
2) Availability of slanted pickups
3) Availability of sufficiently long pickups to slant.

That being said, depending on who you ask, their level of believing something without doing an honest, ears on evaluation, and the size of the fan, it may or may not matter.


----------



## Winspear

^This.

But to answer the question what does it do: It provides the same even tone as a straight pickup on a straight fretted guitar.


----------



## Tom Drinkwater

> have a question...why do some fan frets have angled pickups and some dont? what determines that and what does it do? Do you need it when their is a larger fan so the strings line up with the pole pieces?


 
What Holloway said! 

And it does place the poles under different parts of the string, think of the slanted bridge pickup on a strat. I think that for some types of music where you may want a thicker bass string tone it would be preferrable.


----------



## mniel8195

strandberg needs to offer custom made pickups dont you think?


----------



## dudeskin

Give them chance. They haven't got the 1st tun out yet.haha


----------



## Hollowway

OK, so these trems appear to be only for straight fretted models, yes? Or are they engineered for the fan?

BTW, is Ola on here? Or Jim? We should get those guys on here.


----------



## Tom Drinkwater

> BTW, is Ola on here? Or Jim? We should get those guys on here.


 
It is possible that they have lives unlike the rest of us, lol. It seems lately that I've been taking breaks only to blow the saw dust out of my nose, drink a cup of coffee and check in here!


----------



## StevenC

Hollowway said:


> OK, so these trems appear to be only for straight fretted models, yes? Or are they engineered for the fan?
> 
> BTW, is Ola on here? Or Jim? We should get those guys on here.



Ola is definitely on here. I'm hoping he will design a trem to work with a fan.


----------



## OrsusMetal

The trem should work with a fan. That is how it was designed. The individual bridges should be able to be placed on the trem in order to accommodate any fan angle. You just wouldn't be able to have an angled bridge pickup because of the way the trem is. The base of the trem would not be angled, unlike the saddles.


----------



## dudeskin

I see how that works. But my only trouble is the string further from the pivot will under more stress from a bend up. It travels more. But I guess that's only a problem if you bend up a lot. Some sort or angled pivot would be best. I have an idea for it,but ill never get round to drawing it up or making it.haha


----------



## veshly

Just ordered a Boden8 in olive green, should be here in early january and holy shit am I excited.


----------



## dudeskin

Nice one dude! The wait is gonna be worth it. I got November to wait untill and I'm excited already.haha.


----------



## VILARIKA

For anyone who hasn't seen yet or missed it, spec sheet on the Boden8:







This is the guitar that the Boden8 was inspired by, Tosin's #17 made by Strandberg:






Also, the new Boden8 made for Tosin Abasi by Strictly 7:


----------



## JSanta

veshly said:


> Just ordered a Boden8 in olive green, should be here in early january and holy shit am I excited.



Congrats! I'm super excited to get my blue one in November. Really looking forward to seeing the olive green finish!


----------



## veshly

JSanta said:


> Congrats! I'm super excited to get my blue one in November. Really looking forward to seeing the olive green finish!



Like the one in that picture earlier on? /drool. Really stunning finish. 


I can't wait to see it. I hope it's really dark and dirty as fuck, for optimal dissonant/atonal progification.


----------



## Hollowway

So I can't tell from some of these spec sheets, because they're giving different information, what the options are for the Boden series. Anyone know for sure what the options are, or do we need to wait for the quote tool?


----------



## veshly

The only options are the neck profile, either the endurneck or IPNP, and the stain color, if you choose to stain it.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

only neck profile and stains, ola answered this today on FB actually 

EDIT: 'd


----------



## JSanta

Exactly like in the picture. I've always wanted a blue guitar, and when I saw it I feverishly typed an email out to Paul to add the color to my invoice. 




veshly said:


> Like the one in that picture earlier on? /drool. Really stunning finish.
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see it. I hope it's really dark and dirty as fuck, for optimal dissonant/atonal progification.


----------



## dudeskin

I've gone for a black stain cuz its all stealth n stuff. Got a pic of Allan marcus' and it looks too good.haha.

Some may say its bland, but its mine.haha.


----------



## VILARIKA

Is there a list or pictures of all the stains available? I'd hate to order a stain and have it look totally different from what I expect it to look like. I've only seen the blue one and Allan Marcus'.


----------



## Seanthesheep

Can the bridge be ordered in the same colours as custom strandbergs? Or is it just the black?


----------



## fabeau

VILARIKA said:


> Is there a list or pictures of all the stains available? I'd hate to order a stain and have it look totally different from what I expect it to look like. I've only seen the blue one and Allan Marcus'.



+1




Seanthesheep said:


> Can the bridge be ordered in the same colours as custom strandbergs? Or is it just the black?


As far as I know one cannot choose the hardware color for these early runs


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

VILARIKA said:


> Is there a list or pictures of all the stains available? I'd hate to order a stain and have it look totally different from what I expect it to look like. I've only seen the blue one and Allan Marcus'.



Yeah, I wish there were more pictures of stained strandbergs out there. I'm so torn trying to decide what kind of stain I'd like.


----------



## petervindel

This is the coolest finish I've seen on a Strandberg.


----------



## Valennic

A clear coat? 

That's not a finish brah, it's a top.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

Valennic said:


> A clear coat?
> 
> That's not a finish brah, it's a top.



Yeah dude, it's such a cool finish! It's like you can see right through to the wood underneath, like nothing is even there!  Mind = Blown


----------



## fabeau

I think I'll either go with dark stain to match the fretboard or no stain..


----------



## VILARIKA

Looks like I'll be getting it in a couple weeks!


----------



## dudeskin

i cant wait for the 1st NGD thread. i hope you all got a decent camera set up, i wonna see hi res dudes!!haha


----------



## MacTown09

Valennic said:


> A clear coat?
> 
> That's not a finish brah, it's a top.



I do believe it's stained red.


----------



## glassmoon0fo




----------



## Hollowway

petervindel said:


>



Me Hulk, me crush tiny guitar like twig!


----------



## Valennic

MacTown09 said:


> I do believe it's stained red.



Nope. That's mexican cocobolo. He had a few pictures of that exact top floating around on his facebook.

I can see why people would think it was though, I've never seen another top like it.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

MOAR. Should be shipping out Oct 8th!


----------



## MF_Kitten

Valennic said:


> Nope. That's mexican cocobolo. He had a few pictures of that exact top floating around on his facebook.
> 
> I can see why people would think it was though, I've never seen another top like it.



You can see the core wood on the top and bottom of it, too, which confirms it's not stained at all.


----------



## JamesM

MF_Kitten said:


> You can see the core wood on the top and bottom of it, too, which confirms it's not stained at all.



That actually doesn't confirm that. Lol. I can, and have, on multiple occasions done such a thing with staining. 


But still, that's just a top.


----------



## dudeskin

pics loaded up on facebook from the meet and greet they had.
a few tosin shots and some other lucky guys who got to play and meet the guys etc.
apparently some vids are coming but Ola is editing them. should be up soon by the sounds of it!!!!

p.s


----------



## BlackMastodon

glassmoon0fo said:


> MOAR. Should be shipping out Oct 8th!


Jelliest of jelly right now..


----------



## VILARIKA

Did anyone here get their order in the first batch? If you did, did you change the neck profile or add a stain on your order? I just went standard but i'm curious what other people chose to get on theirs!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

I'm in on the first batch, totally stock though. Aside from stainless frets, it was exactly what I wanted anyway =)


----------



## dudeskin

I was in the 1st batch. But wanted the new neck so I had to wait. Got a stain too.


How much was the stainless frets dude? Never played them before. How do they feel?


----------



## glassmoon0fo

I didnt think they'd make much of a difference until my Rico 8 came in, been spoiled on them ever since. SS frets are hyper smooth, harder, and resinstant to buildup, and as such they just play so much better. Notes pop off the fretboard much easier, almost like you cranked the gain up or something, I love em 

btw, if you find that explanation somewhat ineloquent, I just watched the Saints blow an 18 point lead so I'm getting wasted, please excuse me


----------



## dudeskin

Perfectly coherent dude. No idea what or who the saints are but enjoy dude.haha.


----------



## clintsal

I also went to the meet-up on my way to watch KSU v OU (yeaaaaaa!!), here's a few pics I got playing Tosin's newer two .strandbergs. 


















And here are three of the most influential people in modern guitar, as Ola Strandberg (foreground) watches Tosin Abasi dial in Axe FX II tones for Javier Reyes as he plays custom .strandberg #8:






The dudes were awesome, and there were fewer than 20 people there when I came by. 

The Guitars:
#8
I first played #8 through the Axe II. I didn't mess w settings at all, and there was more reverb & delay than I like for a review, but I'll report feeling. These things are SOOOO lightweight you cannot believe. I told Ola, you think you know what a guitar feels like (physically, not playability), and then you pick up Ola's instruments, and it literally blows your mind how light it is. The short fan (25 - 25.5 on top six, capo on E and B) was very comfortable, but I did lose my left hand several times without markers and having never played a fan. But one would get used to this very quickly, it felt nice after just a few minutes. 

The neck was incredible. The IPNP profile is wild but pretty nice. When you are wheedling away on the higher strings, the neck is really thin, and when you riff on the lower strings, it girths up and gives you the feeling of digging in harder and getting meatier. #8 had the unfinished rosewood neck, which was much rougher than than I (and most of us I presume), am used to, but gave the instrument an even more organic feeling. These guitars feel alive. 

Because of the Axe II settings I can't comment too much on the sound, but it was very very warm and sweet sounding based on what I could feel. All I played sounded very 'soft' compared to traditional solid bodies, and the non-angled pups would be a deal breaker for me. Tosin went back and forth playing w both, and of course he made it sound sick, but my picking style didn't vibe with the attack on the low strings. Another thing you'd have to adjust to / be comfortable with. 

#17
The biggest and best differences on this were the longer 26.5 - 28 scale. The neck had a similar feel (finish) as the first. While it sounded and felt brighter and more defined acoustically, the Lace bridge and non-angle really sounded odd to me. After two tries on these guitars, I might get a Lace neck pup, but won't do a bridge, for sure.

Boden8:
The biggest and best differences on this were the dimarzio pups and the smoother maple neck. I played this through a crazy amp that was used by A Perfect Circle, had very little markings and "NAKED" on the front. I missed the rep explaining what it was aside from 100W 2 channel. Tosin pushed the amp hard later, and it was ultra tight, defined, and percussive as hell, and as he put it, "Notes sound like you are hitting it with a hammer." I didn't play that loud. 

The scale felt more natural for an 8 string, having owned a 2228 and Agile 828. The neck was more familiar feeling in terms of finish, with the same IPNP profile. The custom dimarzio pups are med-low output, the bridge is bright and snappy, but the sound still 'felt' funny with the bridge angle. The neck was very open and lovely sounding. I can't shred, but Tosin made it sound good, obviously. Not 'vowel-y' like a liquifire, but much more articulate and balanced across the upper EQ and controlled / tame in the bass. 
And clearly it is a looker. 

The News:
#1 
I asked Tosin about the dimarzio's, he said he worked with them to design them. I followed up with a question about perhaps an Abasi signature 8 string pup, to which he shrugged. And smiled. 

#2
As I was leaving, I told Ola I am looking forward to seeing what he does in the future, and asked about any plans for new models / designs / etc. And he said there IS a new model. News coming "very soon." Yes.


----------



## VILARIKA

Damn, SS frets were an option too? Aww jeez...


----------



## glassmoon0fo

They werent, but I wish they were =(


----------



## VILARIKA

glassmoon0fo said:


> They werent, but I wish they were =(



Whoops, I misinterpreted what you said before. I thought you were saying that you added them onto your order. Ok, now I don't feel so bad


----------



## PresidentJesus

Seeing all of those pictures made my wait for the third batch seem so much longer...

I can't wait for the first NGD thread posted about the Boden8!


----------



## VILARIKA

The Varberg model announced:

Exclusive Video: The Varberg Story, Featuring The HAARP Machine's Al Mu'min | Guitar World


----------



## glassmoon0fo

^THAT. All of that. I'm so glad we have a builder who's product is highly innovative, yet he's all about sharing his ideas and making sure that most anyone that wants can enjoy his product. There's something to be said for exclusivity from a business standpoint, but I much prefer the way Ola's handling it as opposed to some other builders we all know


----------



## JSanta

A few things this video showed me that really made me happy I ordered a Boden8: The Endurneck seems like exactly what my hand and wrist have been aching for. The tone is absolutely spectacular, and the overall ergonomics make what seems like a perfect guitar.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

I really want to get one of the Boden 8's, but I'd have to sell my Vigier Shawn Lane Master Excalibur....but I am an active gigging musician and I can't afford to go 3 months without a guitar! SHIT! But I want one so bad, and have been talking in depth with Paul from S7G.....

So, I mean, anyone have a REAL take on these Strandbergs? (Besides, clinstal? Thanks for the killer info and pictures by the way, bro!)


----------



## Seanthesheep

is this the new model that was oreviously mentioned?


----------



## Valennic

Christ that thing is sexy.


----------



## dschonn

holy shit, just by the aesthetics of the varberg, thinking of ever owning one... my life would be complete


----------



## dudeskin

It's nice. Think i prefer the Biden shape. Or,id like the shape the same throughout the entire body rather than the edges. But that's the engineer in me. Love lines.haha.
Don't like the pick guard either. But I'm being picky.haha.


----------



## VILARIKA

dudeskin said:


> It's nice. Think i prefer the Biden shape.


----------



## underthecurve

^ Haha. I was going to post a picture of an enginner in him, but that would cross the line.


----------



## dudeskin

Hahaha. Cheers for not crossing the line. Would have been creative though.haha.

Also I mean bodem. Not biden


----------



## VILARIKA




----------



## dsquared

clintsal said:


> I played this through a crazy amp that was used by A Perfect Circle, had very little markings and "NAKED" on the front. I missed the rep explaining what it was aside from 100W 2 channel.



Friedman Naked. That one does not have the production shell though, so maybe a prototype or custom.


----------



## Rook

dudeskin said:


> Hahaha. Cheers for not crossing the line. Would have been creative though.haha.
> 
> Also I mean bodem. Not biden



Getting closer


----------



## dudeskin

damn phone!!!! gonna launch this thing one day hahaha


----------



## VILARIKA

dudeskin said:


> Also I mean bodem. Not biden


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Hey guys, I know this is kind of weird but I wanted to throw this in the Strandberg thread here.

So...Ola shares his design blueprints I guess? Under his copyright/patent? So other companies like Aura guitars can produce Strandberg guitars of their own? I'm confused a bit.

What is this?


----------



## VILARIKA

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Hey guys, I know this is kind of weird but I wanted to throw this in the Strandberg thread here.
> 
> So...Ola shares his design blueprints I guess? Under his copyright/patent? So other companies like Aura guitars can produce Strandberg guitars of their own? I'm confused a bit.
> 
> What is this?




This is a comment made by the owner of the guitar:

"Thats not a real Strandberg though is it?&#65279;"


"Real in what sense? It's a real guitar,&#65279; designed by Ola Strandberg utilizing his hardware but built (with his permission) by another extremely talented luthier.
Real enough for me."

MrCloudyhead in reply to Rockyroopam 2 months ago


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

(Face palm) Dooh!....I suck at reading....I have terrible eyesight. Thanks, Vilarika!


----------



## VILARIKA

Wings of Obsidian said:


> (Face palm) Dooh!....I suck at reading....I have terrible eyesight. Thanks, Vilarika!



Ha, funny coincidence:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...86-made-video-about-my-7-string-headless.html


----------



## TIBrent

clintsal said:


> I played this through a crazy amp that was used by A Perfect Circle, had very little markings and "NAKED" on the front. I missed the rep explaining what it was aside from 100W 2 channel.


Well by no means am I a Friedman rep  although I was the one you are referring, the only Friedman ties I have are that A) I play & own both a Friedman Naked & a Friedman Brown Eye, B) Am designing, building the new Friedman website as well as all the other sister/brother company sites C)The Friedman amp team are my buddies D) I have more experience with these amps than most folk out there 


dsquared said:


> Friedman Naked. That one does not have the production shell though, so maybe a prototype or custom.


This was one of the ORIGINAL naked heads, Dave built 2 prototypes for Billy Howerdel (A perfect circle) with absolutely no head shell, just a chasis, of which he still plays BOTH, but this was the first Naked he ever built into a headshell, the headshell was purposely left "naked looking with no tolex & or fancy paneling to keep the nude idea going". This amp also has more knobs than what the production Naked amps do, it feature a clean channel eq side whereas the productions feature the "simple clean" option, which bypasses all eq settings for the cleanest true to form clean signal.
-Brent


----------



## dudeskin

this makes me laugh so hard for some reason...






*from strandberg guitarworks facebook page.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Silly Fredrik, that is not how you guitar.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

So.....anyone got any opinions on the EndurNeck or the Toone Intersecting Plan Profile?....


----------



## technomancer

TIBrent said:


> Well by no means am I a Friedman rep  although I was the one you are referring, the only Friedman ties I have are that A) I play & own both a Friedman Naked & a Friedman Brown Eye, B) Am designing, building the new Friedman website as well as all the other sister/brother company sites C)The Friedman amp team are my buddies D) I have more experience with these amps than most folk out there



You may not be a rep but that is definitely a business relationship that should be noted in your signature


----------



## VILARIKA

1st batch ships out Monday. Woot!


----------



## leonardo7

VILARIKA said:


> 1st batch ships out Monday. Woot!



They finally got those cases in. I cant wait for reviews on these cause I might get one someday


----------



## VILARIKA

leonardo7 said:


> They finally got those cases in. I cant wait for reviews on these cause I might get one someday



Trust that I'll have a review coming in as soon as I become well acquainted with it


----------



## JamesM

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Hey guys, I know this is kind of weird but I wanted to throw this in the Strandberg thread here.
> 
> So...Ola shares his design blueprints I guess? Under his copyright/patent? So other companies like Aura guitars can produce Strandberg guitars of their own? I'm confused a bit.
> 
> What is this?






VILARIKA said:


> This is a comment made by the owner of the guitar:
> 
> "Thats not a real Strandberg though is it?&#65279;"
> 
> 
> "Real in what sense? It's a real guitar,&#65279; designed by Ola Strandberg utilizing his hardware but built (with his permission) by another extremely talented luthier.
> Real enough for me."
> 
> MrCloudyhead in reply to Rockyroopam 2 months ago



That's me.


----------



## TIBrent

technomancer said:


> You may not be a rep but that is definitely a business relationship that should be noted in your signature


Done & done...
-Brent


----------



## Baco

The Boden8 is an amazing guitar! I had the pleasure of having one over for the weekend and it was hard to put it down, it plays so nicely! It makes playing 8 string guitars very easy, it's such a comfortable neck to play (it had the IPNP)! I loved the Endurneck too on #31, I'm very looking forward to having my personal Boden7 here. Truely amazing guitars, these .strandberg* guitars...


----------



## jvms

Hello guys. Do you know if there are any customizations avaliable, like stainless steel frets, different pickups, slanted pickups or a tremolo? I'd also like to make the 7 string scale 1/4 inch shorter (24.75 to 25.5) and maybe getting one of those "vulcanized" maple necks. Could they do it?


----------



## StevenC

That would have to be a custom from Sweden. I don't think they offer any options at all on the Boden 7, except maybe a stain on the walnut.


----------



## Rook

Just found out Boden means shop, interesting choice...


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Bodens shipping today! SON I AM EXCITE.


----------



## Rook

Dibs if you sell


----------



## TIBrent

Fun111 said:


> Just found out Boden means shop, interesting choice...


I think it is actually named after a town in Sweeden, much like Varberg. But it is cool that it has a double meaning 
-Brent


----------



## Baco

TIBrent said:


> I think it is actually named after a town in Sweeden, much like Varberg. But it is cool that it has a double meaning
> -Brent



The .strandberg* guitars are indeed named after a town in Sweden, the translation is irrelevant i.e. not intentional


----------



## JamesM

To any of you impatiently waiting for your .strandberg* or a production model: I made a video of my EGS copy using Ola's awesome hardware in which you can get a closer look at the system if you're interested in looking that up.

(Video 5 in my signature).

If you want more shots or something I can help out.


----------



## TIBrent

JamesM said:


> To any of you impatiently waiting for your .strandberg* or a production model: I made a video of my EGS copy using Ola's awesome hardware in which you can get a closer look at the system if you're interested in looking that up.
> 
> (Video 5 in my signature).
> 
> If you want more shots or something I can help out.


Oh you know I've been checking out your axe So sweet dude, purr for days. Waiting patiently for the new Cloudyhead record to drop dude. Is 'Analog' available online anywhere anymore?
-Brent


----------



## JamesM

It's out there. 


Thanks man.


----------



## underthecurve

glassmoon0fo said:


> Bodens shipping today! SON I AM EXCITE.



Any word on how the shipping went?


----------



## glassmoon0fo

^No, I was just coming here to ask the same thing. I sent payment info on Sunday night and it took a few days to process mine, so I believe I'm paid up as of yesterday. Dunno if anyone has gotten shipping info yet.


----------



## underthecurve

^Okay, so we're pretty much in the same boat. I knew a few of the people in the first batch were watching this thread, so I was curious to see what everyone else was hearing. My impression from emails and facebook updates, was that as of the end of last week, guitars were fully assembled and cases had arrived. I know they've been super busy. I hope nothing is amiss.


----------



## VILARIKA

Ha, I thought I was the only one watching this thread for someone to comment about their shipping. It should get here before Monday if they shipped it this week.


----------



## VILARIKA

Looks like it's getting shipped out tomorrow. Can't wait fo dat tracking no.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Same here, shipping out tomorrow. Waiting patiently with boner.


----------



## JamesM

I have a boner, too.


----------



## Philligan

I expect immediate NGDs, hi-res pics, videos, and reviews you guys


----------



## Fiction

hi-res boners!

Seeeeww excited, guys!


----------



## Baco

Oh, here you go:










































I had this one over for some clinics that took place in my shop. I really like the .strandberg* guitars and I really look forward to the Boden7 and Boden8 I have on order


----------



## sojorel

Baco said:


> Oh, here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had this one over for some clinics that took place in my shop. I really like the .strandberg* guitars and I really look forward to the Boden7 and Boden8 I have on order



That looks amazing


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

I want one so hard.


----------



## veshly

HHHHHHNNNNNRRRRRRRGGGGGGG, man I can't wait for mine to come in. 



How does it hang with a strap while standing? Having both of the mounting points so high up on the guitar looks a bit funny to me.


----------



## PresidentJesus

Oh god, I can't wait for the first NGD. I'm going to go crazy waiting for the third batch. January is so far away...


----------



## Bigfan

I guess i'll have a perma-boner until february. 


HHNNNGGGHHH!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Tracking number recieved, boner at maximum strength.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Thats the worst. Waiting for a guitar isnt so bad but once you get a tracking # you get so excite


----------



## kruneh

Do any of you know of plans for a six string Boden in the near future?
I know I´ve seen something about it before, but I can´t find any info about it anylonger.


----------



## TIBrent

I believe Ola said that the 7 string production model was next, I believe he is basing the 7 off another artist's build much like Tosin's 8. Then later, the 6.
-Brent


----------



## Defrost

Baco said:


> The Boden8 is an amazing guitar! I had the pleasure of having one over for the weekend and it was hard to put it down, it plays so nicely! It makes playing 8 string guitars very easy, it's such a comfortable neck to play (it had the IPNP)! I loved the Endurneck too on #31, I'm very looking forward to having my personal Boden7 here. Truely amazing guitars, these .strandberg* guitars...



How would you compare the IPNP to the Endurneck and which one do you prefer? I'm curious to hear your thoughts, since it is nearly impossible to try one of these profiles, let alone both!


----------



## Baco

Defrost said:


> How would you compare the IPNP to the Endurneck and which one do you prefer? I'm curious to hear your thoughts, since it is nearly impossible to try one of these profiles, let alone both!



The Endurneck feels more natural, it follows your hand when you move it down the neck. It's amazing really. Check this page out for more info:

Strandberg Guitarworks » Blog Archive » Patent Pending  The EndurNeck

The IPNP has quite a thick bass side, with a V-like transition, if you play a lot with thumb over the neck, this may be quite uncomfortable/hard to manage. I didn't have issues with that, but I can imagine that for some the IPNP is a bit 'extreme'. I should have taken better pictures, but here you can see the IPNP profile:






As I said, I have both a Boden8 and Boden7 on order, feel free to come over and try them out while they're here.


----------



## firegarden

Ordered the Boden 7, ETA end Jan/Feb...the wait begins...


----------



## Defrost

@Baco: thanks for explaning. I'm really intrigued by the Endurneck, I'm just not shure if my thumb follows the path of the flat surface while moving up and down the board. I guess I've got to do some research of my own playing first. I might just drop by when you have those Bodens in, Belgium is nearby!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Dick Fedex guy didn't follow instructions and leave package in my garage, now I have to pick it up Monday


----------



## VILARIKA

glassmoon0fo said:


> Dick Fedex guy didn't follow instructions and leave package in my garage, now I have to pick it up Monday



Ouch, that's a huge bummer. Were you supposed to receive it today?


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Yup, came right by my door step too. Feels bad man.


----------



## VILARIKA

glassmoon0fo said:


> Yup, came right by my door step too. Feels bad man.



At least you got your tracking number in the first place , I was told I would get the tracking number Tuesday and Wednesday. Still no number for me


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Wow fuck


----------



## Triple7

Well at least they finally updated the wait list. I'm number 224!


----------



## VILARIKA

Finally got the number, should be here tomorrow!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Just picked mine up from the fedex shop, but no time to plug and play. Pretty damn excite! It needs a bit of oil for the neck and a nice polish on the top, but other than that i havnt seen anything attention grabbing. Thorough review and NGD coming this weekend


----------



## fabeau

glassmoon0fo said:


> Thorough review and NGD coming this weekend


Shoot a clip as well please


----------



## underthecurve

glassmoon0fo said:


> It needs a bit of oil for the neck and a nice polish on the top...



I'm looking forward for this to be elaborated upon.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

^well here goes. I got a chance to plug in before I go back to work for the next two days, so here are my quick assessment thoughts.

Guitar came in tune and perfectly set up with great action. The neck was the same as my EBMM Petrucci with the rosewood neck, very nicely done but when rosewood is dry it's a bit rough, so I lemon oiled it up and problem solved. The oiled finish is a bit...I dunno...runny on the lower horn and around the *strandberg logo, but I'm not concerned with that (you guys know me, form and function before asthetics). I'm not surprised though since S7 is known for a mean high gloss clear and not their oil finishes, plus I'm a bit spoiled on the finish on my Rico (flamesuit on) as far as oil finishes go. 

The only other thing worth mentioning right now, and this is possibly a big one, is that the pickup routes arent big enough to lower the Lace pups all the way into the body if you'd want. I back my pups off a good bit in search of the right height as soon as I dig in, and the routes will only allow for so much recession. Lucky for me, the "in as far as possible" position on these is absoloutly perfect for the tone I'm looking for, responsive without being too hi-fi. Which brings me to my next point: the Lace X-bars. LOVE the neck pickup, not so sure on the bridge yet. It's good, but a bit airy for me, and I'm not sure it has anything to do with the positioning. Funny enough, if I decide to drop another set of pickups in there, at least I know it'll fit passives pretty well 

Overall, very excited to dig in on Sunday with a proper personal set up and tone tweaking session. And since I know no psudo-NGD post is of anyworth without at least a shitty cell phone pic:


----------



## underthecurve

Thanks for the NGD lite. Barring the east coast washing away, mine should be here Tuesday, so i'll take whatever strandberg content I can get. I was curious about the neck oil b/c it looked a little dry on the Guitar Candy Boden. In my limited experience, oil finishes are finicky as far as drying time, # of coats.... The matte looks okay, but I agree it could use a little buffing to make it pop. 
cool. cool. cool.


----------



## ola_strandberg

Hi guys,
I'm very happy to see the first Bodens reaching their owners!

It's been a labor of love getting the production line set up - a process that started over breakfast at this year's NAMM show in Anaheim. From idea to first shipment in 10 months is not so bad after all. I hope it's been worth the wait for you all. You can read a little about it at Strandberg Guitarworks » Blog Archive » Stock Model Production

Some things you should know about the production line: these babies are made 100% to my original specifications. They are made entirely by S7, but I have spent considerable time over three visits there and introduced these models into manufacturing and done the tweaks until they come out perfect. The _only_ reason that they come at a lower cost than the full custom builds done in Sweden is that they are done many at a time. It is purely a matter of the "economy of scale". S7 can buy larger lots of materials at a lower cost and cut labor time by doing the same operation many times and minimize the setup time for each operation. The quality is the same but the cost is lower. 

This means that customizations are kept to a minimum. S7 will introduce options later, but I have asked that they keep it close to base specs for the time being to ensure that we can keep the cost and quality under control.

Your feedback will be taken gladly, so please feel free to get in touch with me directly if you have concerns - before a thread like this turns into flames... 

What makes it worth it all in the end is hearing my "my" guitars on your recordings and seeing them live when you go on stage!

Rock on,
Ola


----------



## dudeskin

wow, ola is on here himself. coool.

no way in hell am i going to be disappointed with anything on mine when it comes.
its the only guitar that ive ever really properly wanted, everything else on the market doesnt catch my eye. but this thing is gonna live with me till i die im sure.

so ola, i thank you for getting together with a great bunch of guys and making this guitar reachable for someone like myself.

p.s, my back also thanks you, this thing is lighter than what i had for lunch haha


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Those look great, post some ngd threafs though


----------



## darren

I ran into Paul DeMaio from S7G at a club last night (catching Intervals play with Your Memorial and The Contortionist) and he had his prototype Boden 8 with him. Beautiful instrument, and very well made. 

The super-asymmetrical IPNP felt just as weird as it did when i played Tosin's Strandberg that first used that profile. It worked amazingly well for me in certain positions, but felt awkward in others. But the beauty of the IPNP is that it can be tweaked to match a player's own technique and hand positioning. Really cool concept.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Hey Ola, if you're reading this, I just wanted to say I hope you didn't take something I said as a knock against the instrument. I was in a hell of a hurry to get back to work on Friday (picked this up at lunch and broke speeding laws on the way home) and only mentioned the few curiosities I noticed about it and somehow neglected to give it any proper love. The FIRST thing I noticed was the obvious beauty, the second was how silly light it was, the third was how bummed i was to have to go back to work haha. I'm doing a personal setup as I type, and it's shaping up to be impeccable. It's unfair to have to compare other guitars to the Boden, but I'm gonna  Thanks again for putting out your design at an affordable and accessible medium!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

ola_strandberg said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm very happy to see the first Bodens reaching their owners!
> 
> It's been a labor of love getting the production line set up - a process that started over breakfast at this year's NAMM show in Anaheim. From idea to first shipment in 10 months is not so bad after all. I hope it's been worth the wait for you all. You can read a little about it at Strandberg Guitarworks » Blog Archive » Stock Model Production
> 
> Some things you should know about the production line: these babies are made 100% to my original specifications. They are made entirely by S7, but I have spent considerable time over three visits there and introduced these models into manufacturing and done the tweaks until they come out perfect. The _only_ reason that they come at a lower cost than the full custom builds done in Sweden is that they are done many at a time. It is purely a matter of the "economy of scale". S7 can buy larger lots of materials at a lower cost and cut labor time by doing the same operation many times and minimize the setup time for each operation. The quality is the same but the cost is lower.
> 
> This means that customizations are kept to a minimum. S7 will introduce options later, but I have asked that they keep it close to base specs for the time being to ensure that we can keep the cost and quality under control.
> 
> Your feedback will be taken gladly, so please feel free to get in touch with me directly if you have concerns - before a thread like this turns into flames...
> 
> What makes it worth it all in the end is hearing my "my" guitars on your recordings and seeing them live when you go on stage!
> 
> Rock on,
> Ola



Woohoo! Thank you, Ola!


----------



## VILARIKA

NGD with higher quality photos to follow soon...


----------



## ola_strandberg

glassmoon0fo said:


> Hey Ola, if you're reading this, I just wanted to say I hope you didn't take something I said as a knock against the instrument.



No, not at all! Good feedback for sure, which will be addressed ASAP.

Thanks,
Ola


----------



## JSanta

I am dying to get mine, thanks for posting great pictures and a review!


----------



## amongor

f*@k australian customs for holding mine until I get them an invoice...


----------



## TIBrent

amongor said:


> f*@k australian customs for holding mine until I get them an invoice...


Word. Hatin' on the ERG!
-Brent


----------



## XxXPete

EPICALLY INTENSE axe.. congrats..cant wait to try one at NAMM


----------



## dudeskin

Go check out Allan Marcus on facebook, he put up pics of his 2 ,ones green nd very nice. Other one us fretless!


----------



## underthecurve

dudeskin said:


> Go check out Allan Marcus on facebook, he put up pics of his 2 ,ones green nd very nice. Other one us fretless!



Thanks for the heads up. Judging by the comments, the one without frets is being sent out to have a true temperament fret job. At least that's what I think "the squiggly treatment" means


----------



## VILARIKA

The hurricane's been delaying my NGD, but hopefully I'll have power back by next week and I can get my NGD up. But I can say this guitar plays better for me than any other guitar I've tried:


----------



## dudeskin

Glad your all good though dude.
Just having the beast is enough I'm sure.


----------



## veshly

Cool photos... I'm starting to dig the maple tops. 


Can anyone comment/review the gig bags? 








JSanta said:


> I am dying to get mine, thanks for posting great pictures and a review!



x10


----------



## VILARIKA

The gig bag is great, the front pockets allow for good storage and my laptop fits nicely in it. There's a good amount of left over room and the guitar has a nice amount of padding (I wouldn't put anything on top of it though). Only issue I have with it is that it's hard to have it stand up when you put it on it's side.

EDIT: I take back what I said about it being hard to stand up on it's side, I think I had the weight proportioned unevenly which made it fall over. I think the guitar by itself will balance fine but a heavy item like a laptop might make it tilt over.


----------



## JSanta

I really appreciate all of the info you guys have passed along. It's making me more and more excited to get mine.


----------



## fabeau

^ very nice photos! Waiting forward to your NGD


----------



## JSanta

Got the call from Jim at S7G, my guitar is shipping next week, and I should expect to have it on the 14th!!!! I will post pictures within a few days of receiving it!


----------



## ara_

JSanta said:


> Got the call from Jim at S7G, my guitar is shipping next week, and I should expect to have it on the 14th!!!! I will post pictures within a few days of receiving it!



Is that a Boden 7 or 8?


----------



## Baco

ara_ said:


> Is that a Boden 7 or 8?



I think that'll be a Boden 8, I don't think that the first batch of Boden 7's is completed already.


----------



## ara_

Baco said:


> I think that'll be a Boden 8, I don't think that the first batch of Boden 7's is completed already.



That's what I figured, but I had to know! 
Any news by the way? Did you receive my mail?


----------



## eventhetrees

Finally played a Standberg recently for the first time ever, one with the EndurNeck, 28" scale 8 string. Felt smaller than a standard guitar (also being only 4lbs!). I WANT ONE SO BAD, they are fucking AMAZING


----------



## JSanta

They just posted pics on the Strandberg facebook. The blue one is mine


----------



## JSanta

ara_ said:


> Is that a Boden 7 or 8?



It is the 8. I am really looking forward to seeing how the 7's come out. Ola chose the perfect looking 7 to put into production.


----------



## veshly

Mine's right beside yours... Can't wait, ahh!


----------



## JSanta

veshly said:


> Mine's right beside yours... Can't wait, ahh!



Is yours the dark teal looking one? I think that's the correct color, looks superb


----------



## veshly

JSanta said:


> Is yours the dark teal looking one? I think that's the correct color, looks superb



Nope, other way. It looks pretty much black in the picture but it's supposed to be olive green.

Ganna be awesome to get a decent look at all of them nice finishes.


----------



## JSanta

I'm looking forward to some pictures with better lighting as well. Allan did a killer job with the stains.


----------



## PresidentJesus

Anyone else get the email from Jim recently that their Bodens are able to ship out next week? They're just waiting for the LACE's for mine!


----------



## JSanta

I got mine Tuesday afternoon!


----------



## PresidentJesus

Yeah man, me as well!

I believe I'm one of the top Boden bodies in that one picture they posted yesterday! I feel like if I enjoy this 8 as much as others have seemed to, a Boden7 may need to be ordered as well...


----------



## JSanta

Received the shipping notification about an hour ago!


----------



## veshly

OH GOD, TRACKING NUMBER! SO EXCITED! 


No estimated time of arrival though...


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Hell, I'm excited for you guys too haha. Set it up and enjoy the hell out of it guys!


----------



## JSanta

Not yet, but it says it's been picked up, and Jim said it was two day shipping, so here's to hoping for a great Wednesday!

EDIT: Confirmed for Wednesday delivery! Won't get to enjoy the guitar much because I'm going to see TSO that evening, but I can't complain!


----------



## ramses

JSanta said:


> Not yet, but it says it's been picked up, and Jim said it was two day shipping, so here's to hoping for a great Wednesday!
> 
> EDIT: Confirmed for Wednesday delivery! Won't get to enjoy the guitar much because I'm going to see TSO that evening, but I can't complain!



Congratulations!

I paid the deposit today ... now the wait starts ... until March ... ouch ...


----------



## PresidentJesus

My delivery should be Wednesday as well! I'm really excited and I can hopefully play it without too much setting up!


----------



## Fiction

JSanta said:


> I got mine Tuesday afternoon!





JSanta said:


> Received the shipping notification about an hour ago!



Did you get 2?

All these posts are making me super jelly


----------



## veshly

I got an estimate for four days, friday for me. Which is unbelievably fast in my opinion, considering S7G to my house is 3200km, or about 2000 miles. I thought I was going to have to wait two weeks or so.


----------



## JSanta

Fiction said:


> Did you get 2?
> 
> All these posts are making me super jelly


 
I did not get two, I would probably have to request divorce paperwork if I did that!


----------



## dudeskin

Oh shit guys!

Mine arrived yesterday. And its gorgeous! It's so awesome.
I'll get some better words out later, but to the guys waiting, its so worth it!


----------



## PresidentJesus

Oh man, that's awesome. Mine is supposed to arrive today and I can't wait for this thing to show up


----------



## fabeau

Glad for you guys  Boden8 NGDs is what we want!


----------



## eventhetrees

So happy for you guys *tries hardest to repress jealousy*


----------



## JSanta

So about the guitar...

IT'S INCREDIBLE! I have a final paper to write tonight (don't drop out of college to join the Army kids, going at it again while working full time sucks!) and I went to see TSO last night so no decent pictures yet, but expect a full NGD this weekend. I am completely and utterly blown away with the build quality and the feel and tone. The Endurneck is superb, I don't think I will ever enjoy my other guitars the same way again.


----------



## veshly

Agh, that's so freakin' awesome to hear! 

Mine got delayed by a week at customs, so I'm a little chapped. Your updates (and others) are helping with my anticipation anxiety.


----------



## JSanta

It will be worth the wait, trust me. I'm looking forward to seeing the NGDs this weekend


----------



## dudeskin

Nice one dude!

I'll do proper NGD at weekend too.
Not had enough time with it either haha.

Customs had mine for 2 weeks damn it. Don't they understand.haha.


----------



## PresidentJesus

I missed delivery of my Boden and still have to pick the guitar up from Fed Ex. I don't have any time at all on my hands but I am hopefully picking it up later today...all I can think about is my lonely Boden


----------



## helferlain

found this in the www: boden in action:


----------



## teamSKDM

whats the most beautiful strandberg youve ever seen?post a pic!


----------



## InfinityCollision




----------



## Scattered Messiah

mine 
#39


----------



## StevenC

Scattered Messiah said:


> mine
> #39



Well, if you're going to...
#44 &#8211; Steven Cosgrove | .strandberg* Guitars


----------



## narad

teamSKDM said:


> whats the most beautiful strandberg youve ever seen?post a pic!









But honestly...they're all indexed. If you want to see beautiful strandbergs, just go to his gallery.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Pretty much all of the ones I saw at NAMM. Holy crap.


----------



## teamSKDM

Scattered Messiah said:


> mine
> #39




That is literally, and im not exagerating, the most beautiful instrument ive seen in my life.


----------



## mschob

So i have seen this a couple of times by now and I am gonna ask, 

has anyone else noticed that the new batch of washburn produced Boden 8s are missing the small brown stripe in between the two maple pieces ?

Does anyone know why they are doing this ?

I liked it a lot !

(picture is from Ola's Facebook)


----------



## StevenC

mschob said:


> So i have seen this a couple of times by now and I am gonna ask,
> 
> has anyone else noticed that the new batch of washburn produced Boden 8s are missing the small brown stripe in between the two maple pieces ?
> 
> Does anyone know why they are doing this ?
> 
> I liked it a lot !
> 
> (picture is from Ola's Facebook)



I would guess it's probably be it's cheaper and easier to do it without the rosewood stripe. Also, since there are a bunch of them being stained, it may not be noticeably enough to be worth the trouble.


----------



## underthecurve

StevenC said:


> I would guess it's probably be it's cheaper and easier to do it without the rosewood stripe. Also, since there are a bunch of them being stained, it may not be noticeably enough to be worth the trouble.



You seem to be right, but as inconsequential as it sounds, if I thought I was getting a rosewood stripe and no stripe came, I'd be a little disappointed. If you compare the original promotional material from s7 bodens, http://strandbergguitars.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/Boden8.jpg, and Astrals new catalog http://strandbergguitars.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/AES_Strandberg_Catalog_2014.pdf, you'll notice that both boden 8s pictured have stripes, but in the description, stripes are only included on the older model.


----------



## mschob

I am having one on order right now...

I hardly found pictures of the Washburn produced Boden 8s and as I heard they needed some time to establish the quality Ola wanted, so this might be the first batch.

It does make me a little sad that they had to change that though.

sometimes its the little things...


----------



## StevenC

The 2013 Boden 8 mentions a center stripe, so they much have decide against it during the year. I didn't have an order with them, so I don't know, but maybe they sent an email to the 2013 orders saying it would no longer have the stripe?

Yeah, the first batch have just started to ship, I believe. Solid guitars. I played the Boden 8 they had at Messe, so I'll be ordering a Washberg sometime, hopefully soon, to join my Made to Measure.


----------



## TBF_Seb

underthecurve said:


> You seem to be right, but as inconsequential as it sounds, if I thought I was getting a rosewood stripe and no stripe came, I'd be a little disappointed. If you compare the original promotional material from s7 bodens, http://strandbergguitars.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/Boden8.jpg, and Astrals new catalog http://strandbergguitars.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/AES_Strandberg_Catalog_2014.pdf, you'll notice that both boden 8s pictured have stripes, but in the description, stripes are only included on the older model.



The pictures are misleading, as they re-used the same body pic for the 2012, 2013 and 2014 catalog. 
As pointed out, the 2013 catalog clearly states the stripe while the 2014 catalog doesn't. 

I've a 2013 Boden8 on order, so it should have the stripe, but - come to think of it - the photo of an example body Paul sent me did not have that stripe, so I can only wonder. 
OTOH, I care more about when I'll finally get the guitar (date after date lapsed) and how the stain I chose will turn out...


----------

